# Rare color



## vincev

Found this for $50 at the flea market....Rare Flamingo color.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

Nice and clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex

Just have the mods move your other post here.


----------



## Dale Alan

Very nice,that baby glows. Nice clean bike in a cool color.


----------



## momo608

Love it or hate it color. looks like it was mostly hated because it was yanked by Schwinn in 77 after only several months. I must love it because I color matched this paint and have two bikes lined up to be painted with it this spring.

This one has been for sale on ebay since late summer. I almost bought it just to get a paint sample. Glad he did not take my offer, found a bare frame super cheap elsewhere. Bicyclebones is going to make some SIERRA decals, I'll have to do the seat post decal by other methods. Wearing out my welcome with special requests that don't sell very well. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...297477?hash=item1c59f4c405:g:8CAAAOSwKIpWAwHO


----------



## vincev

momo608 said:


> Love it or hate it color. looks like it was mostly hated because it was yanked by Schwinn in 77 after only several months. I must love it because I color matched this paint and have two bikes lined up to be painted with it this spring.
> 
> This one has been for sale on ebay since late summer. I almost bought it just to get a paint sample. Glad he did not take my offer, found a bare frame super cheap elsewhere. Bicyclebones is going to make some SIERRA decals, I'll have to do the seat post decal by other methods. Wearing out my welcome with special requests that don't sell very well.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...297477?hash=item1c59f4c405:g:8CAAAOSwKIpWAwHO



do you live near Chicago it is pickup only I think.


----------



## momo608

It's about 100 miles from me, but I really didn't want the bike anyway, just needed a good paint sample. Someone who wants one of these in original paint should have it. It would have ended up as a parts donor bike with me.


----------



## vincev

Yea,I like the Suburban because it has the chain guard and the fenders so you see a lot of the color .The road bike only gives ya the frame for color.


----------



## highwheel431

Here is another one in that color that is currently available.
http://lansing.craigslist.org/bik/5395812650.html


----------



## GTs58

Hey Vince! Could you wrap those bars with some Violet bar tape so we all can see how it matches this Flamingo color?


----------



## momo608

GTs58 said:


> Hey Vince! Could you wrap those bars with some Violet bar tape so we all can see how it matches this Flamingo color?




It looks like the only bike that took this bar tape was the 1977 Ladies Varsity Sport. The Sierra and Superior took black cloth tape. Judging by this catalog picture, the match was not good.

Happy one month anniversary for the Schwinn lightweight forum!


----------



## rideahiggins

I've got some Schwinn Flamingo bar tape if anyone needs some.


----------



## Eric94TA

That was a steal. Great shape in a cool color.


----------



## detroitbike

Another in Detroit
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bid/5416049360.html


----------



## GTs58

detroitbike said:


> Another in Detroit
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bid/5416049360.html




And refurbed including new bar tape. Lovely color choice!


----------

